# Superhero with a slingshot



## juliusjonzon

Has anyone ever seen a Superhero with a slingshot? I have seen the "greenarow" but he uses a bow... 
Of course there is Denis but he is more of a cartoon then a superhero?
I would like to se one! Maby we sould do a name gathering and send it to Marvel and get one publised=)


----------



## harpersgrace

The Herculoids
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=QKhIckp4ccY


----------



## harpersgrace

Robin from The Dark Knight Returns


----------



## pelleteer

I want one of those Herculoids slingshots!









BTW, when did Robin become a chick?


----------



## harpersgrace

In 1986 in the Mini Series "The Dark Knight Returns" which takes place about 40 yrs in the future.


----------



## pelleteer

Ah! Thanks.


----------



## juliusjonzon

So do I they are NICE!!! hmm probably metal or? Let's draw some and see what we come up with=)


----------



## juliusjonzon

took a stilframe from youtube and this is how it looks!
A piece of bent metal with a wooden handle, would pobably make a nice sling and look like this=)


----------



## huey224

it looks like robin has thera gold on his slingshot!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

The Legend of Zelda (the computer game) does this count?


----------



## Danjo

Dino Boy








Dennis the Menace


----------



## Gwenny

Im pretty sure Plastic Man used himself as a slingshot oten


----------



## Danjo

Gwenny said:


> Im pretty sure Plastic Man used himself as a slingshot oten


----------



## Danjo




----------

